# Just arrived in KL



## Matteo_ (Jul 12, 2014)

Dear all, I have been living in KL (Mont Kiara) for 3 weeks. I am looking for new friends, if someone is interested in meeting and spend some time togheter let me know...


----------



## Matteo_ (Jul 12, 2014)

I really would like to know someone... I am not trying to meet a girl in this way, I am just looking forward someone in general with share some time... I am really bored, I dont know anyone here


----------



## wildrose2212 (Oct 12, 2014)

What brings u to Malaysia


----------



## uzairjawed (Oct 12, 2014)

What do you do?


----------



## Matteo_ (Jul 12, 2014)

My job.... I am an Italian engineer working for the Malaysian subsidiary of an Italian Company...


----------



## livingston (Mar 5, 2012)

*Hi*



Matteo_ said:


> Dear all, I have been living in KL (Mont Kiara) for 3 weeks. I am looking for new friends, if someone is interested in meeting and spend some time togheter let me know...



Dear Friend,

Trust you are doing good here.
Sure we can catch up some time.


Ciao.


----------



## Awsom52 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi,

I am new to KL, moved here very recently. I would like to know your i/p's on IPTV. I moved from jakarta to this place and i came along with my Real Tv setup box which works purely on internet either wifi or LAN.

Any of you using the Real Tv box in KL, Malaysia can advise me the best service provider for net services. I am currently using unifi with 10Mbps but the box is not working properly.
Any one encountered similar problem, Pls share with me.

Thanks.


----------



## lalafafa (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello, Matteo
I feel exactly the same way after spending 2 weeks here,
If you still want to catch up let me know.


----------



## Matteo_ (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi lalalafa... Sure i still want to meet some peole... I will contact you in private.. Byeee


----------



## Matteo_ (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi lalafafa... So, What do you do in KL? It seems that you cannot receive private mess...


----------



## Matteo_ (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi lalafafa... So, What do you do in KL? It seems that you cannot receive private mess...


----------



## Jay M (Nov 3, 2014)

Pleased to meet you, Matteo. And welcome to Malaysia! Why don't you join an expats party? Best way to meet people.


----------



## Matteo_ (Jul 12, 2014)

Pleased to meet you too Jay... I would like to, sure...how can I be informed on these events? do you have any suggestion?


----------



## lalafafa (Nov 3, 2014)

IM are not accessible until I post at least 5 messages). I'm visiting KL for 4 months as an interpreter and mostly as a traveller. But unfortunately so far social life hasn't been rich here


----------



## lalafafa (Nov 3, 2014)

you can contact me through facebook name Anastasiya Zavershinskaya


----------



## debbiewongsm (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi ya. Welcome to Malaysia. Feel free to catch up some time is great to meet more people and make more friends here.


----------



## Jay M (Nov 3, 2014)

Matteo - get hold of a copy of the Expatriate Lifestyle magazine. They organize socials sometimes. Also - you might think of moving closer to the KLCC area, where all the partying goes on!


----------

